# Total cost to repaint rear bumper?



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

Whats up guys?

Do you guys have a rough estimate for what it would cost to repaint my rear bumper? There is a scuff mark I don't like but I have been able to buff it out really well, I just keep looking at this mark and all my friends say I am crazy because "Dude...I don't see it, where the hell am I supposed to look?...there...umm man I see nothing, you are ANAL!"

be that as it may any idea out the door what a repaint of a rear bumper would be at a good shop? If its affordable I'll do it, if its not, I will learn to live with the dings and scrapes of parking lots, etc.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

Had the girlfriend back into mine, and someone scuff it in parking lot


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

Thats kind of what I am thinking...basically ^($ happens...I mean there is only so much you can do, I guess I should just go out and enjoy the drive instead of worrying about it not being perfect...She is just my baby...

This is why I could NEVER own a Ferrari, etc is because I would never drive it because I would be afraid of some jerk dinging it, etc...

I figure in a few years I will just get in repainted. we plan on keeping this car for a VERY LONG time, because I think this car will be a classic.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i back into a tree with mine. i have a little dent and strees marks but its all good. i got some touch up paint and never looked back. check it out to see if you can tell (not the grey part):cheers


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

What gets me is its a white mark on the back of the black car I see everytime I walk to it


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

Have you tried rubbing compound, then polishing compound, then wax? I waxed the area about 6 times and everytime I did it made a little bit of difference.

I think turtle wax makes that tinted wax still, based on your car color...Might help


----------



## Go Dog Go (Sep 4, 2006)

I feel your pain....not two weeks of ownership, leaving autozone where I grabbed a claybar for some weekend washing, and what do I see on my beautiful [email protected]#$ing hood? A rock chip!!!!!! About a 2" long scrape and slight denting at entrance and exit points. :shutme  I can't effing believe it because I know I would have heard that damn rock, and I know it had to have happened the same day. 

I've been contemplating going to the dealer and pulling the crying-girl routine to see what they can do for me, maybe work a good price or something......but anyone have any thoughts on repair cost??? If it were just the scrape I'd touch up paint it, buff, and be happy, but the two indents are killing me


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Go Dog Go said:


> I feel your pain....not two weeks of ownership, leaving autozone where I grabbed a claybar for some weekend washing, and what do I see on my beautiful [email protected]#$ing hood? A rock chip!!!!!!
> 
> 
> > Get used to it. After 2 year of highway driving my front end looks like it was blasted with a b-b cannon. Yet the front of my 92 Cutlas (has original paint and 189k on the clock) barely has 6 chips.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

mlyon said:


> Have you tried rubbing compound, then polishing compound, then wax? I waxed the area about 6 times and everytime I did it made a little bit of difference.
> 
> I think turtle wax makes that tinted wax still, based on your car color...Might help


I never had that work well when I try it


----------



## vandersgoat (Oct 18, 2006)

I have a '04 torrid red and I made the same mistake as you guys forgot my friend was parked behind me and i rolled into his truck. nothing serious done but i have 2 indents and some chiped paint. I have wanted the 05-'06 rear bumper for awhile so i could upgrade my exhaust. Well I just purchased the new rear bumper but it still needs to be painted. I got a quote from a local place for $320 to paint and install. Im still looking around but this might help.


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks for the price quote man, I thought thats what it would be, I am going to wait another year or so and see if I want it painted. I figure between now and then somebody will end up hitting my car with a shopping cart, etc...Ahhh the urban jungle


----------



## Raven02TA (Oct 24, 2006)

you can always save some cash and pull the bumper off yourself. shouldnt take more than 20 mins or so with the right tools.


----------



## vandersgoat (Oct 18, 2006)

yeah i plan on putting it on myself but he just quoted it with installation.


----------

